
Any founder interviewing for YC tomorrow wanting to meet up? - khangv92
Dozens of us are coming to Mountain View to interview for YC tomorrow. Just wonder who are doing so as well. Would love to form a group to meet up and maybe practice?<p>You can also ping my email khangv@talktomira.com
======
zkann
Yea, my co-founder and I would be interested. zkann@6csolutions.com

